# New AirWire Linker & Activator



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

For the past 2 years, I have demonstrated hands-free train operations at the *HAGRS* in K.C. using DCC. Thanks to the recently released black boxes by AirWire, I’ll be using battery power to throw the turnouts and power the Switcher next year.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New AirWire Linker & Activator*

Jim, 
Glad you finally got it. 
Sorry I gave up the dealer thing. Did you go to the guy I suggested...just curious.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New AirWire Linker & Activator*

Yes I did Larry, thanks for suggesting *Electric Model Works. * Great guy with which to do business.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New AirWire Linker & Activator*

I was wonderin when they would have it out. How do you like the system? I was reading the ad for it on the cvp site and it appears that the activator controls 4 switches? Thats the only bummer i see. For people that have lots of switches it could get really costly buying all the activators. 

For operation, does the switch just get an address (through the activator) that the handpiece activates? Any details or experience you have with it would be great. 

Thanks 
Terry


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd like to know more about this as well. It doesn't look like it could be outside very well. But I could hide it in a building. I agree, their documentation on the website is really vague. Any description would be welcome


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New AirWire Linker & Activator*

Terry, the Activator's address is set with the rotary dials in the front of the unit, similar to setting the frequency on the decoder. The unit works very well and is very responsive. I still need to decide on the final battery to power the Linker. I'm using an 18 volt drill battery, but have to monitor the max voltage when I charge it to stay under the 18 volt input limit to the Linker.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New AirWire Linker & Activator*

Does the activator then have 4 seperate addresses for each switch position? Or do you bring up the activator address then get to choose numbers's 1-4 or A-D?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 11/18/2008 2:24 PM
Does the activator then have 4 seperate addresses for each switch position? Or do you bring up the activator address then get to choose numbers's 1-4 or A-D?

In my case, I assigned the first Activator ( my only one) address #1. The four output taps then automatically become Switch #1 thru switch #4. If I acquired a second Activator, the address would be #2 and the output taps would automatically be #5 thru #8. When I want to throw switch #1, I push "sel 5", then enter the appropriate switch number, example: #1#. I then push "F1" or "F3" to open or close the switch. if I want to throw switch #2, I enter #2#. All the while I have control of the engine speed and direction. this is very similar to DCC, except I have to enter the # symbol before and after the switch number. To exit the accessory mode I push the "*" key.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New AirWire Linker & Activator*

Thanks!


----------

